# New mma factory & new protein factory



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Coming Soon.....ive been working on two new sites because the ones ive got now are not good enough, the new sites will have

customer login areas, customer review sections, discount codes for uk mma members on both sites, a lot more information and products, integration of our new youtube channels - which will feature weekly clothing and training gear reviews on MMA factory and sports supplements reviews on protein factory all filmed from the shop

Protein Factory will be live first (should be all done and ready to put it live this time next week) MMA Factory will follow a week after

Big things happening this year people :thumb :thumb


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Liking the new logo Marc!, keep us posted


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

good luck with it marc .. hope it all goes brilliant mate


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds awesome fella!  !

Looking forward to spending all my money like a kid in a sweety shop on the new sites :thumb


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice one marc, all the best with the venture.

As of course, we will await your discount code :thumb :yes::laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Coolest, looking forward to seeing the revamp[!


----------



## Winniee- (Aug 2, 2009)

Once I've got a new job, I will spent a fair amount on protein. I'll know where to go. Unfortunately, right now. I just got laid off work. Can barely pay for my phone and gym membership right now.


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty excited. Been waiting on this so I can put some links up on my site.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a quick update with this, im hoping to put the new Protein Factory site live on wednesday (so in 3 days) ive had a few set backs with it - ive built it all myself so its taken a lot longer than getting someone else in to do it, plus adding every item is time consuming, but we are nearly there. Just got to finalise a few things then it should be ready. As soon as that goes live i will be working on a new MMA Factory one. A few features of both sites will be

Login area for uk mma members with discount codes off all items

Order tracking by email or text (if a next day option is chosen at checkout

Paypal express integration, making it much quicker than most sites with paypal

You will have the option to pay by credit card, debit card, paypal, cheque, postal order, or over the telephone when the store is open

Plus quite a bit more that i cant remember right now  i'll keep you all posted on the preogress as the next few days roll on


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds good mate, looking forward to seeing the site! :thumb


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Well this project is taking slightly longer than planned but we now have a brand new sports supplements website

*FACTORY SUPPLEMENTS*

We have 2 MMA clothing and gear sites in development, the first of which should be live within a few weeks

So here is the new Sports supplements site let me know what you think, there is a few things to change - slight changes to the banner etc, but i have tried to make it as easy ti use as possible

i will be rolling out some discount codes and offers just for uk mma members this week too


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

banner looks fine now to me, must be your eyes Marc.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just want to say a MASSIVE MASSIVE thank you to the man above FlikstRR - without his help i would really have been in the shit this week, dont think your work is over yet though matey - its only just begun!!!!


----------

